# slovenčina: uvedenie príkladov



## jarabina

Chcela by som sa spýtať aký je rozdiel medzi týmito vetami?

1. Keď hovoríme o školských predmetov (slovenský jazyk, matematika)...
2. Keď hovoríme o školských predmetov (slovenský jazyk a matematika)...
3. Keď hovoríme o školských predmetov (slovenský jazyk, matematika, atď.)...

1. Nie som si istá, či to znamená len s.j. a matematika, alebo môžu byť aj ďalšie príklady.
2. Predpokladám, že to znamená len s.j. a matematika.
3. Hovoríme o všetkých možných predmetov.


Ďakujem!


----------



## Azori

jarabina said:


> Chcela by som sa spýtať aký je rozdiel medzi týmito vetami?
> 
> 1. Keď hovoríme o školských predmeto*ch* (slovenský jazyk, matematika)...
> 2. Keď hovoríme o školských predmeto*ch* (slovenský jazyk a matematika)...
> 3. Keď hovoríme o školských predmeto*ch* (slovenský jazyk, matematika, atď.)...
> 
> 1. Nie som si istá, či to znamená len s.j. a matematika, alebo môžu byť aj ďalšie príklady.
> 2. Predpokladám, že to znamená len s.j. a matematika.
> 3. Hovoríme o všetkých možných predmeto*ch*.
> 
> 
> Ďakujem!


Uch, máte tam chybičku - správne má byť _predmetoch_ , nie _predmetov_  . K vašej otázke, z tej prvej a tretej vety to chápem ako výrok, ktorý sa týka školských predmetov _všeobecne_ - čiže tie príklady v zátvorkách sú tam len na spresnenie alebo ilustráciu. Myslím si ale, že veľa záleží aj na kontexte, avšak bez kontextu teda aspoň ja rozumiem tomu takto . Tá druhá veta je podľa mňa jednoznačná aj bez kontextu - čiže len "slovenský jazyk _a_ matematika".


----------



## morior_invictus

V tomto prípade sú použitie zátvoriek, ako aj spôsob formulácie ich obsahu rovnaké tak v slovenčine ako aj v angličtine. Skúste sa spýtať aj na fóre venovanom angličtine, že ako to vidia daní erudovaní jedinci. 

To ako si človek vysvetlí Váš *prvý* príklad závisí od toho, či sa zámer autora stretne s interpretáciou čitateľa. Ja osobne by som ho interpretoval, takto _in vacuo,_ ako vymenovanie školských predmetov, ktoré má autor na mysli, t.z. už neberie do úvahy žiadne iné predmety. Namiesto priraďovacej spojky "a" použil čiarku s úmyslom pripojenia viacnásobného vetného členu. Váš *druhý* príklad viac-menej stopercentne dáva čitateľovi najavo, že pre iné školské predmety nie je v zátvorke a ani v mysli autora miesto. Pokiaľ ide o *tretí* príklad, použitím "atď." autor naznačuje, že za "slovenským jazykom" a "matematikou" nasledujú aj ďalšie školské predmety. Ide o všetky školské predmety, ktoré možno zaradiť do kontextu článku. Teda nie o všetky, ktoré existujú.

. . .(A*,* B). . .
. . .(A *a* B). . .
. . .(A, B*, atď.*). . .

Zhrnutie: príklady 1. a 2. sú pre mňa významom totožné, príklad 3. je odlišný tým, že dáva v zátvorke priestor pre ďalšie, v nej nezahrnuté, školské predmety, ktoré spadajú do kontextu textu. Skutočnosť, že sa môj a Azorin pohľad, pokiaľ ide o príklad 1., líši avšak značí o tom, že by sa mal autor vyhnúť jeho použitiu.


----------



## Azori

morior_invictus said:


> Skutočnosť, že sa môj a Azorin pohľad, pokiaľ ide o príklad 1., líši avšak značí o tom, že by sa mal autor vyhnúť jeho použitiu.


Mne sa zdá, že sa v tejto vete kladie dôraz hlavne na "školské predmety":





> 1. Keď hovoríme o školských predmetoch (slovenský jazyk, matematika)...


...a o ktoré konkrétne ide asi nie je až také dôležité, keďže ich autor dal do zátvoriek - pretože ak by bolo dôležité vedieť, ktoré predmety to sú, prečo by ich autor dával do zátvoriek?  Takže takáto formulácia sa mi zdá byť trochu nelogická.


----------



## jarabina

Ďakujem Vám obom za odpovede. Dali ste mi veľa podnetov na zamyslenie. 

Prvý podnet od morior_invictus (nebudem skloňovať mená, lebo neviem ako):



> V tomto prípade sú použitie zátvoriek, ako aj spôsob formulácie  ich  obsahu rovnaké tak v slovenčine ako aj v angličtine. Skúste sa  spýtať aj  na fóre venovanom angličtine, že ako to vidia daní erudovaní  jedinci.



Musím sa priznať, že s tým ste mi veľmi prekvapili (ale možno súvisí s  tým, že moje príklady boli zlé, viac dolu). Sama už dlhšie čas mám  pocit, že pri uvedení príkladov, upresnení, vo zátvorkách tie dva jazyky  sa dosť líšia. A najmä ne/použitím čiarkou. Predtým, môj názor vždy  bol, že keď sa v slovenčine používa čiarku bez spojky "a", tak ak tam  dám anglický "and" tak zachovám pôvodný význam vety. V slovenčine sa  totiž, na rozdiel od angličtiny, dá spojiť dve súvetie čiarkou. V  angličtine treba ich spojiť nejakou spojkou, a to najčastejšie, aspoň  podľa mňa, použitím spojky "and". (Upozornenie: voľné použitie  lingvistických pojmov - ďalšia cudzia krajina pre mňa). Platí to aj pri  uvedení príkladov. Ale v poslednej dobe zmenil sa môj názor a teraz mám  totálny zmätok

Druhý podnet od Azori. 





Azori said:


> Mne sa zdá, že sa v tejto  vete kladie dôraz hlavne  na "školské predmety":...a o ktoré konkrétne  ide asi nie je až také  dôležité, keďže ich autor dal do zátvoriek -  pretože ak by bolo dôležité  vedieť, ktoré predmety to sú, prečo by ich  autor dával do zátvoriek?  Takže takáto formulácia sa mi zdá byť trochu nelogická.



Zamyslela nad tým, že možno zavisí od kontextu. A keď som to bola ja,  ktorá vymyslela tie príklady, tak asi neznejú najprirodzenejšie. Tak  uvediem nový skutočný príklad (teda od slovenského autora).

Citujem: Je však potrebné uvedomiť si, že telo má výsostný význam v  kresťanskom svete (zmŕtvychvstanie, eucharistia), preto by sme radšej  nehovorili o úplnom zapieraní či potlačovaní tela v kresťanských  dejinách...

Ak chcem prepísať vetu do angličtiny, tak mám dve možnosti, buď 1) the  resurrection and the Eucharist alebo 2) for instance, the resurrection  and the Eucharist. Ide mi hlavne o tom, ako mám najlepšie pochopiť to,  čo chce povedať autor.

Predpokladám, na základe toho, čo uviedol v predchádzajúcim príspevku by  bola voľba 1 tá najlepšia pre morior_invictus a Azori asi rozhodne na  základe kontextu. A tu vznikne otázka, či existujú vôbec iné príklady a,  či autor vety sam si myslí, že existuje iné príklady. A keď neviem  odpoveď na túto otázku, ten kontext mi veľmi nepomôže.


----------



## francisgranada

Azori said:


> Mne sa zdá, že sa v tejto vete kladie dôraz hlavne na "školské predmety":...a o ktoré konkrétne ide asi nie je až také dôležité, keďže ich autor dal do zátvoriek - pretože ak by bolo dôležité vedieť, ktoré predmety to sú, prečo by ich autor dával do zátvoriek?  Takže takáto formulácia sa mi zdá byť trochu nelogická.


Súhlasím (pokiaľ nepoznáme prípadné ďalšie podrobnosti).


----------



## morior_invictus

jarabina said:


> Musím sa priznať, že s tým ste mi veľmi prekvapili (ale možno súvisí s  tým, že moje príklady boli zlé, viac dolu). *Príklady boli dobré a dostatočné na ilustráciu Vášho zámeru.* * Aspoň  sa ukázalo, že si pod tým vedia ľudia predstaviť nie vždy to isté a to je tiež signál prečo sa treba vyhnúť formulácii č. 1. Jazyk je o komunikácii. Ak tá zlyháva tak si neplní dostatočne svoju funkciu. To,  že kontext väčšinou dokreslí ten zvyšok (utvrdí v pôvodnom presvedčení, atď.) je platné tak pre slovenčinu ako  aj pre angličtinu.*
> Predtým, môj názor vždy  bol, že keď sa v slovenčine používa čiarku bez  spojky "a", tak ak tam  dám anglický "and" tak zachovám pôvodný význam  vety. V slovenčine sa  totiž, na rozdiel od angličtiny, dá spojiť dve  súvetie čiarkou. V  angličtine treba ich spojiť nejakou spojkou, a to  najčastejšie, aspoň  podľa mňa, použitím spojky "and". (Upozornenie:  voľné použitie  lingvistických pojmov - ďalšia cudzia krajina pre mňa).  Platí to aj pri  uvedení príkladov. Ale v poslednej dobe zmenil sa môj  názor a teraz mám  totálny zmätok *Otvorte ďaľší "thread" (u mňa sa neujal preklad "vlákno" ) na túto "čiarkovú" dilemu a pozrieme sa spolu na to či to nemôžme vnímať rovnako ako v angličtine.*
> 
> Citujem: Je však potrebné uvedomiť si, že telo má výsostný význam v   kresťanskom svete (zmŕtvychvstanie, eucharistia), preto by sme radšej   nehovorili o úplnom zapieraní či potlačovaní tela v kresťanských   dejinách...
> *Autor spresňuje v zátvorkách čo myslel pod  výsostným významom v kresťanskom svete, t.z. slová v zátvorkách nie sú  žiadným príkladom na ilustráciu ale reálnym vysvetlením. *
> Ak chcem prepísať vetu do angličtiny, tak mám dve možnosti, buď 1) the   resurrection and the Eucharist alebo 2) for instance, the resurrection   and the Eucharist. Ide mi hlavne o tom, ako mám najlepšie pochopiť to,   čo chce povedať autor. *Aj v slovenčine by  rozumný autor, ktorý chce slová v zátvorkách uviesť iba ako príklad,  napísal (napr. zmŕtvychvstanie a eucharistia) / (zmŕtvychvstanie, eucharistia,...) / (zmŕtvychvstanie či eucharistia) atď.* *Určite nie (zmŕtvychvstanie, eucharistia).*  *Ale tak, všeličo je možné.*
> 
> Predpokladám, na základe toho, čo uviedol v predchádzajúcim príspevku by  bola voľba 1 tá najlepšia pre morior_invictus _*[...]*_ *Áno.* A tu vznikne otázka, či existujú vôbec iné príklady a,  či autor vety sam si myslí, že existuje iné príklady. *Nemyslím  si, že autor má na mysli aj iné príklady a že tie slová v zátvorkách vôbec boli príklady. To sa tu snažím povedať, že  nevidím dôvod prečo by autor napísal (zmŕtvychvstanie, eucharistia) či  (slovenský jazyk, matematika) keby ich uvádzal iba ako príklad. To by  bolo zase pre mňa nelogické.* *Uvádzanie príkladov v zátvorkách sa píše ináč.*





Azori said:


> ...a o ktoré konkrétne ide asi nie je až také dôležité, keďže ich autor dal do zátvoriek - *pretože ak by bolo dôležité vedieť, ktoré predmety to sú, prečo by ich autor dával do zátvoriek?*


Pretože aj to je princíp zátvoriek?  A navyše, potom by sme mohli vylúčiť rovno aj variantu 2. Čo ak by autor použitím "a" uvádzal iba daný slovný pár ako príklad a nie ohraničoval jediné 2 možnosti?   Taká interpretácia nedáva zmysel. Ak by tie predmety neboli až také  dôležité pre text tak ich tam vôbec netreba uvádzať pretože si myslím,  že nikto by si pod "školskými predmetmi" nepredstavil "deti, zeleninu,  kormidlo, odlakovač na nechty..." Kontext, ako som sa už vyššie zmienil, by iba  upresnil čitateľovi aké predmety si má približne vybaviť v mysli. Ak by  bol článok napr. o základných školách, tak si nebudem vybavovať pod  školskými predmetmi jadrovú fyziku a tiež mi netreba dať do zátvoriek,  že pod školskými predmetmi v kontexte základných škôl si mám predstaviť  napr. matematiku či slovenský jazyk. Pre ilustráciu uvádzam výklad k  používaniu a zmyslu zátvoriek v texte:


> *zátvorka*, -y, -riek ž. interpunkčné znamienko ohraničujúce úsek textu, ktorý je poznámkou, vysvetlením ap.;


slovniky.korpus.sk : zátvorka


> *K. Parentheses* [()] [...] More specifically, parentheses are used in  four ways. First, they indicate interpolations and remarks by the writer  of the text. Second, they specify, in one's own running text, an  authority, definition, explanation, reference, or translation. Third, in  reporting a speech, they sometimes indicate interruptions by the  audience. Fourth, parentheses separate reference letters or figures that  do not need a full stop.


Source: GARNER, B.A. 2009. _Garner's Modern American Usage_. p. 679.


----------



## Azori

Chcelo by to kontext. A nie len útržky viet.


----------



## francisgranada

jarabina said:


> ...  Je však potrebné uvedomiť si, že telo má výsostný význam v  kresťanskom svete (zmŕtvychvstanie, eucharistia), preto by sme radšej  nehovorili o úplnom zapieraní či potlačovaní tela v kresťanských  dejinách...


 V tomto prípade vnímam "(zmŕtvychvstanie, eucharistia)" ako uvedenie dvoch podstatných príkladov pre ilustráciu, bez nároku na ďalšie súvislosti či úplnosť, s cieľom aby nevznikli pochybnosti/nejasnosti o podstate samotnej myšlienky. Ak je moja úvaha správna, tak kvôli jednoznačnosti by možno bola lepšia formulácia napr. "(ako sú zmŕtvychvstanie a eucharistia)". Takáto formulácia explicitne neimplikuje, ale ani nevylučuje existenciu iných príkladov.

Osobne formuláciu  "(napr. zmŕtvychvstanie a eucharistia)" alebo "(zmŕtvychvstanie, eucharistia, atď ...)" by som použil vtedy, keby som chcel dať na javo, že existujú aj iné (dôležité) príklady.  Formuláciu  "(zmŕtvychvstanie a eucharistia)" by som použil v prípade, ak tieto dva príklady vystihujú/pokrývajú/zahrňujú celú podstatu.



jarabina said:


> ...  Ak chcem prepísať vetu do angličtiny, tak mám dve možnosti, buď 1) the  resurrection and the Eucharist alebo 2) for instance, the resurrection  and the Eucharist ...


 Prípadne tretia možnosť: "like the resurrection and the Eucharist".


----------

